# Help modding nitecore extreme



## sohl (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi 

Can someone help me modding a nitecore extreme?


----------



## Flucero28 (Jan 8, 2012)

I can help you. What are you wanting to do to it?


----------



## sohl (Jan 12, 2012)

Flucero28 you have a PM!


----------

